# newbie is learning macro..



## HeryHe (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all, 
This is my second time to post some shots of macro here. C&C welcome and appreciated .. (I'm still newbie for sure) 
Thanks in advance.

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

> 1.



Great, capture!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 18, 2011)

nice shots, seems like you were really able to achieve a decent depth of field, what lens?
setting?


----------



## n3rds3ks (Jan 18, 2011)

love #1!


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 18, 2011)

lol @ #2


----------



## HeryHe (Jan 18, 2011)

Formatted said:


> > 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, capture!



Many thanks 



PhillyPhoton said:


> nice shots, seems like you were really able to achieve a decent depth of field, what lens?
> setting?



Many thanks Philly. Most of all, I set the Av between 8 and 11. 
For pictures no 1, 2, and 4, I used 35mm, and the rest of them I used 70-300mm.




n3rds3ks said:


> love #1!



Many thanks 



willis_927 said:


> lol @ #2



lol..Many thanks willis.. I do love that one too..lol


----------



## iRay808 (Jan 18, 2011)

LMFAO #2. with that much of a tilt, it looks like the fly is doing it rough.:lmao:

Overall, Really good shots :thumbup:


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 18, 2011)

haha, not laughing at the picture quality, just the picture its self... you know lol


----------



## HeryHe (Jan 19, 2011)

iRay808 said:


> LMFAO #2. with that much of a tilt, it looks like the fly is doing it rough.:lmao:
> 
> Overall, Really good shots :thumbup:



lol..Ray, for sure they both enjoyed doing it a lot..lol..even I got so close to them using 35 mm lens...lol...
Anyway, many thanks for the appreciation.



willis_927 said:


> haha, not laughing at the picture quality, just the picture its self... you know lol



lol will. I do understand..lol..


----------



## dantambok (Jan 21, 2011)

Great shots! I like #1 personally


----------



## Frequency (Jan 21, 2011)

Excellent shots; i think i missed them so far

Regards


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Lmfao at #2.


----------



## GoonjoshGoon (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the first one the most,  Im saving up for my Macro lens I would like to start posting


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 4, 2011)

Like the shots especially number 3.  Like the pose and composition in number 1.

Have you used flash ?  There seems to be some bright reflections in 1 and 2 that you may want to diffuse.  Either the flash or sunlight.


----------



## Anees_H (Nov 28, 2012)

Woow! Those are some lovely shots man


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 28, 2012)

The OP hasn't been active for over a year... I imagine he still appreciates it though.


----------



## mrhbh (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice.. the details are great..


----------

